# John Frieda's Frizz Ease ???



## serinaa (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anybody know if John Frieda's products are the right choice ? I did a search on VB but couldn't find anything about it. I try to change my haircare ,I would like to try John Frieda's Frizz Ease before making a decision .My friend tells me the humidity in Missouri is making my hair look submissive and lustrous .

Thanks!

Ally.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to use it all of the time! I love it, and I think it is a great product. Try it!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 8, 2010)

I think the Frizz Ease Hair Serum that you apply after washing/conditioning works pretty good.

Apply it to your hair, while your hair is quite wet. Then blow dry/flat iron.

You can also apply a very small amount on hair after you have finished styling.

I have seen individual packets of Frizz Ease Serum in drug stores. This way you can try it a couple of times and decide if you like it, before buying a large bottle for about $10.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2010)

It's good but pricey, so if you can, get a small bottle before you decide to buy a larger one.


----------



## Minka (Apr 10, 2010)

I used to use it religiously for years, but since I straighten my hair and/or keep it up most of the time now, then I don't need to use it as much anymore.

Anyways, it's a great product! Just be careful not to use too much or your hair will look like a grease ramp




.


----------



## leimei00 (Feb 14, 2011)

to control frizz, I do use the John Frieda serum in combination with the Shielo Hydrate Mist throughout the day.  Use the John Freda serum after you finish styling, and then keep the Shielo Hydrate Mist in your purse and throughout the day spray it to refresh your hair.

This usually helps me when after a long day, I can just spray it, leave the office, and my hair looks ready to go out for the night - which is great!


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been using JF Frizz-Ease Leave-in conditioning spray for 2 months now and it has been working pretty good for me. I'd definitely like to try more from JF.


----------

